# Proms from London 2019



## Rogerx

You can find the program on this link.

https://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/proms/bbc-proms-2019/


----------



## Hiawatha

Rogerx said:


> You can find the program on this link.
> 
> https://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/proms/bbc-proms-2019/


Thank you. I am a little bit disappointed with this year's programme which is not to say that there are not some very interesting Proms in there. I was there for RVW2 last year which was the fulfilling of a long term ambition - it is my favourite symphony - and might try to do another this time. The Sibelius maybe.


----------



## distantprommer

My son from Atlanta and his family will be in London for a few days in mid July. I have convinced them to join me at a Prom. We have chosen Prom 4 on 21 July, a program featuring the Planets as well as the Barber Violin Concerto. This is music that should appeal to neophytes, including my 11 year old granddaughter.

I have been hoping to pass my Promming onto the next generation. Another son has been to a number of Proms with me over theyears. He now has a family but currently lives in Hong Kong and so coming to London is not in the cards this year. He always has classical music going. Good for the kids.


----------



## distantprommer

As my wife and I will be in the UK for the entire Proms season this year, we will be looking at attending more proms. The one that is top of the list to attend is that of 3 September; The Vienna Philharmonic with Bernard Haitink on his 'farewell' tour. This may be the last time he conducts at the Proms. Bruckner and Mozart with pianist Murray Perahia are on the program.

I have tried to go to as many Haitink led concerts at the Proms over the years. This concert is a must for us.


----------

